# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Should Homework be given to Students?

## RAHEN

Hello,
I think it shouldnot be given to students...no matter if they have some more hours like from  8 to 2 but they shouldnot be bringing home work from there as it makes them more into studies and out of the activity they are supposed to indulge into...yah i know there are some schools where sports is also given importance but how many...what do u say...should home work be given to students...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ofcoz it shud be..waise bhi aajkal koi students ghar pe parhte nai hain...aur agr homework na dia jae to bilkul hi nai pareinge

----------


## EntangleDesi

yes..as much as i hate it, students need some form of homework..
im not saying that students should get a load of homework, that takes them away from doing other activities..these other activities..ie sports isn't gonna get them into college or get them a job.. some should come home with them, atleast  a few times a week

how else you are really supposed to know if you understand something or not?
isn't homework about learning to figure something out, and if you don't ask questions about it?

----------


## RAHEN

just assume..if the School isnot giving any homework to students...then for sure they are making them do it in the school only...what ever the learning things is there...they will do it in the schools only with all the children of their age..where u can work on ur own rather than on being bounded to tuition teacher/ parents/ getting nothing to understand.

everything has its advantages and so has homework ...but i think giving no homework will be more beneficial...as then a child going to study the same thing in the evening wouldnot be doing it unless any test/exams...he will be using that time in other activities which are important as well..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r right..but dnt agree wid u :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

and what does that mean sisoo..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i mean ke aapki soch sahi hai...leiken i dnt agree wid u on dat :Big Grin:

----------


## EntangleDesi

> just assume..if the School isnot giving any homework to students...then for sure they are making them do it in the school only...what ever the learning things is there...they will do it in the schools only with all the children of their age..where u can work on ur own rather than on being bounded to tuition teacher/ parents/ getting nothing to understand.
> 
> everything has its advantages and so has homework ...but i think giving no homework will be more beneficial...as then a child going to study the same thing in the evening wouldnot be doing it unless any test/exams...he will be using that time in other activities which are important as well..


but doesn't giving homework..also teach a student how to balance work and play??
a way of responsibility in a sense..

----------


## RAHEN

the schedule in the school every child has does teach them balance...infact time management also...

----------


## EntangleDesi

honestly what are the chances of students actually DOING the work on their own...if the work is only given during school hours..BE REALISTIC..chances are greater that students are going to get together and either work on it together one way or another..ie copying answers..
okk yes..students already do that when it comes to going homework assignments..
but sometimes homework goes on beyond what is taught in the classroom..homework isn't always about what the lecture or book says..
infact it can also be a way of expanding a students mind..
but mainly homework isn't just MORE work for the student after spending 8 hours at school..
but preparation

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r SO rigt entangledesi :Smile:  i agree wid u :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

There are many chances Entangle to do homework on their own...u get support, u get cooperation, u get ur age ppl around facing the same problem almost and then their is infact great chances of not feeling complex...group studies does give much better... What is happening in reality in schools is what we majority of us have gone through...and thats what u r also saying..but i find this way simply not right..i think...i think education expands mind...not homework...whats wrong if that homework is done in school under the guidance of ur own subjective teacher...instead of pending it for home...i find this point to be changed in schools...so that kids can get other things to ponder without having stress which is seen nowadays in children.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

they have alot of time to do other things...aapi! homework doesn't take 24 hours...it just takes 1 hour to finish it!!!children needs homework...they have soooo much time to do other things than homework...

----------


## NInA

I also disagree here. I believe, homework develops students initiative and responsibility.
I also wanna quote here ''If they dont have homework then, they will spend their most of the time in playing games either on computer or other general games. They will spend their precious time with friends, without any reason. When they go back to school then they dont like to study and want that free time again. And then study is just a problem for them''

----------


## EntangleDesi

Thank you Miss_Sweet

Rahen : there's nothing wrong with completing homework in school, _if_ time should be ample, but should not cut into lecture time.  As for other things kids have to stress about...what exactly are you referring to? 
At that age, I'm not saying kids shouldn't be involved in other activities, but those are extracurricular activities. By not giving homework, you are only encouraging kids to do nothing, but either sit and watch tv or play video games.

----------


## RAHEN

u know what...after reading all ur replies...i think there should be homework...but it shouldnot be stress taking as it is seen nowadays...children cant cope up with completing their homework within 4 hrs ... then health is also important for them..and top of that...teachers nowadays are working on completing their syllabus rather than making them understand...and then when some kid has tuition and has his/her work done through that...then there is favourism among teachers...i m not pointing teachers...but the point is the system which is coming from ages...

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^i do agree with you on that..these days im seeing kids in high school having to do alot more then when i was in high school five years ago-some i do understand with education becomng more and more important

in todays society we are making kids grow up sooner than they should be...and then turn around and question their actions... [but thats another topic]

----------


## RAHEN

yah thats where i hve a problem...and thats the reason i find and want teachers not to give homework instead prepare them in the class only...with creative teaching.
Education should be abt gaining knowledge ...not stress for children.

----------


## rizzy81

Yes, now I am no fan of Home Work and more then Home Work I hate unnecessary home work. But through Psychology I have been able to learn why Home work is so essential part of education and becoming smart. Home work is just another way to revise what you learned in class, because we encode, and process, and the things we learn go into our "Long Term memory " Only when we have learned the concept more then once, and it is good enough to place in the Long Term Memory. 

For example, we come across a many words, but we don't remember them, unless we used them at least twice in a sentence, and we write them, and we interact and again use the sentence.

Talking on my own experiences, I am currently in Advance Placement Psychology and I took the AP test for it on Wednesday, now since Monday I had been reading the summaries in the Kaplan's Ap Psych practice book, guess what guys, by the time I was to take the test I could not remember anything. Even though I love psychology, It was never a priority class for me, i just did the work almost with my eyes closed. 

Home work teach people to concentrate, it gives them a chance to absorb and learn on their own.

----------


## RAHEN

i agree if homework does teach that..but homework should be a homework not a burden..

----------

